# The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread



## HayesFan

I haven't ever played NBA fantasy basketball, but I figure if there is a group to be found this is the place to find it.

Anyone going to create a league? If so anyone creating a league need another player?

I don't want to play for money or anything, but just a team on yahoo fantasy or whatever.

:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I'll join.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

i will join a yahoo one


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I have no clue how this thing works but if anyone hook us up, I will play, and I better be Houston Rockets. lol.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

league made

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/
league id: 237
league password: htown


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Pimped Out said:


> league made
> 
> http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/
> league id: 237
> league password: htown


I am in

ALso maybe we need to pin this information above for future reference
DTM!

For those who dont know what to do, click the link and go to sign up and click "join custom leauge" and it will soon ask for the ID number ( 237 ) and password ( htown ) and create your teamname etc...


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I'm in.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

iam in but when do we draft and is it live?


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Um i dont know when the draft it, I am assuming it is going to be auto draft. 

Pimped Out should know


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

it should tell you the draft day when you join. it is a live draft, but you can prerank players if you cant make it and it will autoselect for you based of rankings and position.

the draft is set for mid to late october right now so most nba rosters will be pretty much be set at that point and which team a guy is playing for might effect his stats so people can take that into account. of course, you guys can discuss it here and i can change the draft time.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I joined

Hope its live draft lol i didnt read it


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Okay... I am signed up!! :-D This will be fun!! Although, the last league I joined with people here on the BBB.net boards, some kid got rid of everyone's baseball players so that he could win the league.. pissed me off.

But I feel more comfortable with you guys than with the "strangers"


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Your live online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 3:00pm EDT

I won't be there.. I will be in New Orleans drinking heavily while I wait for my flight to board. But I edited my predraft rankings... and if one of you takes my Chuck :curse: I will kick your arse!! LOL Just kidding!! :angel: 

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

im totally drafting chuck early than making hayesfan give up whoever she got with her first pick to get him from me.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I've never done one of these fantasy things before. So what do we just pick players who we think will put up nice stats? Which numbers are used? And is it OK if I join but drop out at the last minute?


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Hakeem said:


> I've never done one of these fantasy things before. So what do we just pick players who we think will put up nice stats? Which numbers are used? And is it OK if I join but drop out at the last minute?




yes, stats are the name of the game. getting a guy who puts up stats (5x5) like kirilenko does is good and getting a center like shaq or big ben who cant shoot free throws are a disadvantage.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Hakeem said:


> I've never done one of these fantasy things before. So what do we just pick players who we think will put up nice stats? Which numbers are used? And is it OK if I join but drop out at the last minute?


I haven't ever done basketball, but fantasy games are a lot of fun. Just pick out whoever you would like to have on your team, people that you think will put up the best numbers day in and day out... you won't feel the need to drop out last minute  It will be fun!


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Pimped Out said:


> im totally drafting chuck early than making hayesfan give up whoever she got with her first pick to get him from me.



Oooooh that is mean!!!  

LOL I wouldn't trade my number one draft pick for him... but I would be very sad :curse: at you for trying such a stunt!! :angel:


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Hakeem said:


> I've never done one of these fantasy things before. So what do we just pick players who we think will put up nice stats? Which numbers are used? And is it OK if I join but drop out at the last minute?


click here http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/basketball/ to look into everything. But pay close attention to the Head-to Head league since this is the type of league we have.

If you still have any additional questions, let me know. Its really pretty easy, and it doe snot take too much time to deal with. Once you get into it, its like you look forward to the NBA season for a whole another reason hahahaha


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Thanks.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I thought I was a noob since I've only done two leagues before, but it appears I'm actually pretty experienced compared to some.

And I have _such_ a cool name.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Demiloy said:


> I thought I was a noob since I've only done two leagues before, but it appears I'm actually pretty experienced compared to some.
> 
> And I have _such_ a cool name.



i play the fantasy thing last year and it was great drafting the players so i had like 4 teams at once last year and did pretty good


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Btw im GayHeadRockets

Rudy Gay + Luther Head=What could have been great


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I noticed just now that it says it won't let us do our draft if we have an odd number of players... so if we get to the the day before the draft and we are still odd, let me know. I have another yahoo account I can use to make a team.

:biggrin: double my chances of winning!! LOL


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Yeah

More people need to sign up


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Bump since we need more players!!

JOIN IT!


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Yeah Rockets forum been kinda dead this month


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Yeah Rockets forum been kinda dead this month


 It'll be booming once the season starts.

I can smell it coming, actually.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Bump!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

yeh joined... i'm gonna suck at this but what the hell...


is it based on effiency, i.e. per minutes? or per game?


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

You can't possibly be worse than me!! LOL

I think there are still spots open... come on and join up yall!!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Which regulars in the forum haven't joined yet??


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I can't really be positive by the team names  I am sure there are a couple more that we can get before "draft day"


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

*NBA.com: Fantasy Team Preview* 



> *PLAYERS WE LOVE*
> 
> Forget about T-Mac and Yao, everyone already knows they’ll be fantasy studs if healthy. How about Rafer Alston and Shane Battier?
> 
> Alston is a dominant force in assists, steals and threes – three categories we love our point guards to excel in. Still, questions about his attitude and ability to co-exist with Jeff Van Gundy will likely keep his value low in fantasy drafts. Rafer did have a rough transition period when joining Houston last year, but his second half stats (12.8 points, 7.1 assists, 1.4 threes and 1.5 steals) suggest that he’s bought into Van Gundy’s system. The Alston/Van Gundy marriage might not be a match made in heaven, but it’s not enough reason to drop Skip on your cheat sheets. Look for him in the 7th or 8th round (terrific value that late) and get yourself a steal…literally.
> 
> Shane Battier is one of those rare players that can be a role player both in real life and in the fantasy game. He’s underrated in both. Since he doesn’t score much (just 10.1 points per game), many overlook the fact that Battier averages 5.3 rebounds, 1.1 steals, 1.4 blocks and 0.8 threes per game. He contributes almost everywhere and won’t hurt you anywhere. His percentages (career 45 percent from the floor and 74 percent from the line) are solid, and his ability to limit turnovers (1.1 per game) make him even more attractive to fantasy owners. Since he’s Houston’s best defender, expect to see Battier on the court for at least 35 minutes per night. Now, the well-publicized Draft Day trade along with his inclusion on Team USA this summer has raised Battier’s profile a little, but he’s almost always a bargain in fantasy drafts. Don’t reach for the former Duke standout but realize that he can do a lot for you team without scoring many points.
> 
> *PLAYERS TO AVOID*
> 
> Juwan Howard - Howard’s comeback last season was largely fueled by the Rockets myriad of injuries. His value, however, has always been tied to his ability to score points and rebound the basketball. Even back in the day, Howard was a Zach Randolph/Carlos Boozer type (points and rebounds with little else) and with Yao and T-Mac returning to action, there’s not much need for another scorer on this squad. Pass on Howard on draft day but keep his name in mind later in the year if injuries come up and bite the Rockets again.
> 
> *BOTTOM LINE*
> 
> The biggest stories of the season will be the health of Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. So far, everything is coming up fine in training camp as T-Mac has impressed his teammates with his explosiveness and Yao is reportedly ready to go. Both are a bit risky, but they’re well worth it. McGrady, in particular, has seen his fantasy status drop to the point where you can find him in the second or third round. Remember, he was a sure-fire first round pick just a year ago and compares favorably to Kobe Bryant when healthy. Many of the Rockets role players will have considerable fantasy value as well this season, including Rafer Alston, Shane Battier, Bonzi Wells and even Luther Head or Chuck Hayes off the bench.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



cornholio said:


> *NBA.com: Fantasy Team Preview*


 that article says you might get tmac in the second round.

i wouldnt bank on that in this league.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I already got Yao (1st rd) & T-Mac (2nd rd) in 2 leagues. :wink:


----------



## fryjol

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I`m in. I think you are one of the few leagues that can say that have a colombian in there.  :clap:


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



cornholio said:


> I already got Yao (1st rd) & T-Mac (2nd rd) in 2 leagues. :wink:



LOL you already did a draft

Its too early right now for me


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Nice, 14 managers, this is going to be an intresting league


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Whooo hoooo!! Does that mean the league is full?


----------



## jworth

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I'm glad to be a part of it and anxius to get it going lol.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I can't contain myself!!!!!

lol.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

sorry guys I'd join but I just don't think I have the time for it, but feel free to use the forum for your discussions


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Yao Mania said:


> sorry guys I'd join but I just don't think I have the time for it


I entered presuming that it doesn't require any time at all. Don't we just select players then watch what they do all year?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Hakeem said:


> I entered presuming that it doesn't require any time at all. Don't we just select players then watch what they do all year?


I'm pretty sure you gotta edit your line-up every so often, or else you'll always have the same guys on your bench


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Yao Mania said:


> I'm pretty sure you gotta edit your line-up every so often, or else you'll always have the same guys on your bench


 Actually, last year, in one of my fantasy teams, I just let Yahoo draft for me, didn't make any trades, and still made the playoffs. You should have joined.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Yao Mania said:


> I'm pretty sure you gotta edit your line-up every so often, or else you'll always have the same guys on your bench


I typically let my teams ride, unless I know someone is injured or something like that. Just depends on your line up. Or you can add someone if they aren't on a team and are doing really well.

But yeah, you can just let it go all season long.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I always edit my lineup, lol.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

ok since I can just copy and paste my draft order from the other league I might as well come play w/ my boys (and girls) here as well


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Ok, I got mine set up.
Team: DTM


----------



## OneBadLT123

*REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

As the title says, Fantasy draft is set for *Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

If you're unable to make it, Post here 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4010253&postcount=5


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



OneBadLT123 said:


> As the title says, Fantasy draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm *CDT*


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



cornholio said:


>


The online draft if you so wish to participate. Are you not registered for the BBB.net Rockets fantasy team?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



> The online draft if you so wish to participate. Are you not registered for the BBB.net Rockets fantasy team?


NO...what is CDT?


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



cornholio said:


> NO...what is CDT?


Central time 
I cant believe you didnt know about the fantasy league!?!? lol


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

I just didn't know at what time the draft would be...4 PM for me.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

remember, if you cant make it, you can edit your player rankings before hand to help ensure you get the players you want.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

...I can't wait.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

I'm probably not going to be able to make it. The problem is that on the site you can't select the entire league, then change players around. You have to add individual players to your custom selection order in order to change the order.
(did that make sense?)


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

thought i had a team but i didnt so just got one but i mite struggle to make it to the draft as itll be 2am on a school night but ill try


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



Hakeem said:


> I'm probably not going to be able to make it. The problem is that on the site you can't select the entire league, then change players around. You have to add individual players to your custom selection order in order to change the order.
> (did that make sense?)


 Ya, that made sense. I've had that problem as well. I would try to rely on Yahoo's rankings, but they are really bad.

The draft is going to be 4 AM on Monday morning for me. No way I'm to be able to make it. I'll have to trust in the stupid rankings this time.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I won't be at the draft as I won't be at home! Going to be partying in New Orleans!

Anyway my prerankings are set... hopefully I will get Chuck and not have to hurt yall! 

Good luck everyone! May the best man, or woman  win!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

hey how come we have 17 teams now, I thought the max is 16?? We need to even out the number!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

btw I'm not gonna be able to make the draft either, its 3am my local time.... :curse:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Yao Mania said:


> hey how come we have 17 teams now, I thought the max is 16?? We need to even out the number!!


No worries, somebody has filled the 18th spot.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I'm in! I have never played with A/TO ratio :-\

The Legendary


----------



## fryjol

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

Do you have to do something to enable to do the picks manually if you are going to be online??? 

Hope to get good draft position


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

I dont mean to sound rude but this is going to be boring

18 teams in a 16 rounds

Ive gotter bored with 12 teams in 15 rounds,we should have made a new draft to seperate players


----------



## fryjol

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



Dream Hakeem said:


> I dont mean to sound rude but this is going to be boring
> 
> 18 teams in a 16 rounds
> 
> Ive gotter bored with 12 teams in 15 rounds,we should have made a new draft to seperate players


New on fantasy stuff, please explain why is going to be bored?


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



fryjol said:


> New on fantasy stuff, please explain why is going to be bored?


 its gonna take about 2 hours to do all the rounds. its not that boring though. i just finished one.

and its a 13 round draft. it was 14 but i got rid of a bench player.


----------



## fryjol

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

That is bad news for me, `cause I`m in actually 2 different leagues, all from this forum. Both drafts same time.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



Pimped Out said:


> its gonna take about 2 hours to do all the rounds. its not that boring though. i just finished one.
> 
> and its a 13 round draft. it was 14 but i got rid of a bench player.



Yes but we have 18 teams

By the end of the 4th round we'll be drafting scrubs


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

im going to do the first 5 round probably and then just prerank the rest of my players


----------



## fryjol

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

How do you do the LIVE draft? I mean where is the link to start picking or how it works?

Edited Because I`m reading the rules


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

i got the 17th pick....damn!!!...oh well,lol.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Yes but we have 18 teams
> 
> By the end of the 4th round we'll be drafting scrubs


we have 20, lol.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*



CbobbyB said:


> i got the 17th pick....damn!!!...oh well,lol.


hey thats probably the better end, because if you have the 1st pick, you wont pick again untill 40th lol

I am 16th btw


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

lol


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

Hey is there any way to change the roster spots taking away the 2 center spots, F, and G spots? Because this is going to be so watered down its not even funny.

Make it only:
PG
SG
PF
SF
C
Util
Util
Bench
Bench
Bench
Bench
Bench


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

I posted this in the other thread as well

Hey is there any way to change the roster spots taking away the 1 of the center spots, F, and G spots? Because this is going to be so watered down its not even funny.

Make it only:
PG
SG
PF
SF
C
Util
Util
Bench
Bench
Bench
Bench
Bench


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

Crap frogot about the draft.......


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: REMINDER: online draft is set for Sun Oct 22 2:00pm CDT*

so who's got their lineup? 

I had to autodraft, and I've ended up with a so-so lineup:

Arenas
Deng
Cassell
Odom
Jamison
David West
LaFrentz
Mark Blount
Jason Williams
KMart
Bobby Jackson
Brent Barry
Maurice Evans

..... no Rockets!!!! anyone want a trade??? I'd be willing to give up anyone for TMac and Yao 

I got Gilbert Arenas - does that mean I got the 7th pick?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

ah well, not too bad a draft since I missed it... ironic that I ended up with good ol' Stevie Franchise... 

anyway, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Yao Mania said:


> ah well, not too bad a draft since I missed it... ironic that I ended up with good ol' Stevie Franchise...
> 
> anyway, good luck to everyone!


even when you werent there, you stole players from me.

i wanted dwight!
but yeah... you know you wanted steve.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

I got D-Wade. Rip, Lewis on my side. And I have "number 1" center in the west...
anyway, not a bad draft for me.

So, what's next?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

ok, threads merged

You can see how the draft went down by clicking on the Draft Central tab

Next, you can look for trades, or just edit your rosters for game nights and ride wit them 'til the end of the season!

Dammit, I can't believe TheSorriestTeamEver stole Steve Novak with the first pick :laugh:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*



Yao Mania said:


> Dammit, I can't believe TheSorriestTeamEver stole Steve Novak with the first pick :laugh:


That's a totally whack. I wonder who he is...


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

PG: Mike Bibby
SG: Paul Pierce
OG: Manu Ginobili
SF: Ricky Davis
PF: Udonis Haslem
OF: Shelden Williams
CN: Zydrunas Ilgauskas
CN: Samuel Dalembert
UT: Jerry Stackhouse
UT: Jordan Farmar
BN: Shaun Livingston
BN: Kwame Brown
BN: NeNe Hilario

Stackhouse, Kwame and NeNe are on the block.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

Wow, I ended up with several of my favorite players: Brand, Jason Richardson, Marbury, Curry, Frye...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*



Hakeem said:


> Wow, I ended up with several of my favorite players: Brand, Jason Richardson, Marbury, Curry, Frye...


You weren't kidding about rooting for the Knicks were ya?

Hey lemme know if you want Francis as well!


----------



## chn353

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

is it possible to have kobe n tmac on the same team?


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*



chn353 said:


> is it possible to have kobe n tmac on the same team?


 Nope, unless everyone else in the league is completely stupid.

Anyway, I based all my rankings on John Hollinger's. His rankings seemed really strange, but whatever.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*



Yao Mania said:


> You weren't kidding about rooting for the Knicks were ya?


The Rockets are still my team, of course. But if for some reason Yao is traded to New York...



> Hey lemme know if you want Francis as well!


Sure. Can I tempt you with David Wesley? Or Fred Jones, perhaps?


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

This thread needs to be more active...

Anyway, I've made this league famous (and myself). As I said in the league, I used Hollinger's rankings to draft my players. 

Henry Abbot said something about it, so I e-mailed him about it, and apparently he found it interesting enough to make a post about it.

By the way, if you don't know what Truehoop is, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

I posted a reply!!  It still has to be approved but I loved the comment I hope that you didn't draft Chuck.. which I of course had to respond to! LOL

Of course.. my team is what 8 of 20 right now and falling fast.. so obviously don't pick with your heart or stats for fantasy teams! LOL


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Sort of OT: Fantasy Basketball??*

my yahoo account is kinda on the fritz, can some tell me if my fantasy team still exists?


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

I'm 8th place

I keep switching from 8 and 7


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

Pimped you are still there.. in 12th place.

edit: and beating me this week... butthead!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

Hey, I am at 7th place. I guess I need to move up one spot in order to get into the playoff.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

The top 5 teams are verrry close:

1. CrackerJack 32-11-1 .739 
2. I.N.S.T.I. 32-12-0 .727 
3. My Lil' Squad -CbB- 31-12-1 .716 
4. Yao Maniacs 30-12-2 .705 
5. JWORTH 31-13-0 .705 

I'm liking my team esp. with the addition of Biedrins, I'm pretty confident I'll take this one in the end


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

Alright I'm gonna go ahead and sticky this since almost everyone who posts here are participating

1. My Lil' Squad -CbB- 40-13-2 .745 
2. CrackerJack 40-14-1 .736 0
3. I.N.S.T.I. 40-15-0 .727 
4. Yao Maniacs 38-15-2 .709 
5. JWORTH 35-20-0 .636 
6. DreamHakeemsTeam 32-22-1 .591 
7. HayesFan's Hoopsters 30-25-0 .545 
8. Colombian Fryjoles 28-25-2 .527 
9. TManiAC 25-25-5 .500 
10. DTM 27-27-1 .500 
11. zlray700 27-28-0 .491 
12. tracywtfacy 24-30-1 .445 
13. Pimpin' Fires 24-31-0 .436 
14. Snakes on a plane 23-31-1 .427 
15. The Legendary 23-32-0 .418 
16. Gwi Sou 22-33-0 .400 
17. g2k 21-34-0 .382 20 
18. OneBadLT123 19-36-0 .345 
19. Hakeem's Hacks 13-42-0 .236 
20. TheSorriestTeamEver 10-43-2 .200

CBobbyB's team's been running the field and had another impressive 9-1-1 week against fryjoles last week. But this week, they will go up against the formidable Yao Maniacs, who are currently sitting 2 games back. Cracker Jack and Cornholio's team round out the top 4, and both teams have a chance to take 1st place after this week.

Meanwhile, Hakeem's team and the appropriately-named SorriestTeamEver have been consistently getting whooped on a weekly basis


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

I'm above .500!! 

Hallelujah and praise Chuck's rebounds!! LOL


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

lol


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

Thought I would post an update on the Fantasy teams!


1. I.N.S.T.I. 62-26-0 .705 
2. My Lil' Squad -CbB- 60-25-3 .699
3. CrackerJack 58-29-1 .665 
4. Yao Maniacs 56-30-2 .648
5. tracywtfacy 50-37-1 .574
6. DreamHakeemsTeam 50-37-1 .574 
7. TManiAC 47-35-6 .568 
8. HayesFan's Hoopsters 47-41-0 .534 
9. Colombian Fryjoles 45-40-3 .528
10. JWORTH 45-42-1 .517
11. DTM 44-42-2 .511
12. zlray700 45-43-0 .511
13. Pimpin' Fires 43-45-0 .489
14. The Legendary 39-49-0 .443
15. Gwi Sou 35-52-1 .403
16. Snakes on a plane 35-52-1 .403
17. g2k 35-53-0 .398
18. OneBadLT123 27-59-2 .310
19. TheSorriestTeamEver 22-64-2 .261
20. Hakeem's Hacks 22-66-0 .250


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

can anyone give me an update


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

1. Yao Maniacs 80-39-2 .669 - 8-3-0 
2. My Lil' Squad -CbB- 79-39-3 .665 0.5 4-7-0 
3. Cornholio 79-41-1 .657 1.5 4-7-0 
4. tracywtfacy 76-43-2 .636 4 7-4-0 
5. CrackerJack 75-45-1 .624 5.5 3-8-0 
6. TManiAC 67-47-7 .583 10.5 5-6-0 
7. DreamHakeemsTeam 67-53-1 .558 13.5 9-2-0 
8. Colombian Fryjoles 64-53-4 .545 15 9-2-0 
9. zlray700 64-56-1 .533 16.5 7-4-0 
10. HayesFan's Hoopsters 63-57-1 .525 17.5 6-5-0 
11. JWORTH 61-59-1 .508 19.5 4-7-0 
12. The Legendary 58-63-0 .479 23 7-4-0 
13. DTM 56-61-4 .479 23 6-4-1 
14. g2k 54-67-0 .446 27 7-4-0 
15. Pimpin' Fires 54-67-0 .446 27 7-4-0 
16. Snakes on a plane 48-70-3 .409 31.5 4-6-1 
17. Gwi Sou 44-76-1 .368 36.5 2-9-0 
18. OneBadLT123 40-78-3 .343 39.5 4-7-0 
19. Hakeem's Hacks 33-87-1 .277 47.5 4-7-0 
20. TheSorriestTeamEver 29-90-2 .248 51 2-9-0


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*



Code:


1. Yao Maniacs  	80-39-2
2. My Lil' Squad -CbB- 	79-39-3
3. Cornholio 	 	79-41-1
4. tracywtfacy 		76-43-2
5. CrackerJack 		75-45-1
6. TManiAC 		67-47-7
7. DreamHakeemsTeam 	67-53-1
8. Colombian Fryjoles 	64-53-4 
9. zlray700 			64-56-1
10. HayesFan's Hoopsters 	63-57-1
11. JWORTH 	 		61-59-1
12. The Legendary 	58-63-0 
13. DTM 	 	56-61-4
14. g2k 		54-67-0
15. Pimpin' Fires 	54-67-0 
16. Snakes on a plane 	48-70-3 
17. Gwi Sou 	 	44-76-1
18. OneBadLT123 	40-78-3 
19. Hakeem's Hacks 	33-87-1
20. TheSorriestTeamEver	29-90-2

Doh! Too slow!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

*Update:*



Code:


1. Yao Maniacs 	105-58-2  	.642  	-  	
2. Cornholio 	105-59-1 	.639 	0.5
3. CrackerJack 	104-59-2 	.636 	1
4. My Lil' Squad -CbB-103-59-3 	.633 	1.5
5. tracywtfacy 	99-63-3 	.609 	5.5
6. TManiAC 	93-64-8 	.588 	9
7. HayesFan's Hoopsters	93-71-1 .567 	12.5
8. zlray700 	87-76-2 	.533 	18
9. The Legendary 88-77-0 	.533 	18
10.Colombian Fryjoles 84-75-6 	.527 	19
11.DreamHakeemsTeam 84-80-1 	.512 	21.5
12.JWORTH 	77-86-2 	.473 	28
13.DTM 	        75-85-5 	.470 	28.5
14.g2k 	        76-89-0 	.461 	30
15.Pimpin' Fires 75-90-0 	.455 	31
16.Snakes on a plane 66-95-4 	.412 	38
17.Gwi Sou 	66-98-1 	.403 	39.5
18.OneBadLT123 	55-104-6 	.352 	48
19.TheSorriestTeamEver 45-118-2	.279 	60
20.Hakeem's Hacks 45-119-1 	.276 	60.5


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

slowly but surely I am moving back up the ranks!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Merged: The Official Houston Rockets Board Fantasy Basketball thread*

I'm giving u guys a chance, I haven't updated my roster for over a week!


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah, I have never touched my roster for like forever.


----------



## Pimped Out

im back


----------



## Cornholio

Code:


        [B]Team  	                W-L-T  	        Pct  	GB  	Last Week[/B]
1. 	Cornholio 	        118-68-1 	.634 	- 	6-5-0
2. 	Yao Maniacs 	        116-68-3 	.628 	1 	7-3-1
3. 	CrackerJack 	        116-69-2 	.626 	1.5 	7-4-0
4. 	tracywtfacy 	        113-70-4 	.615 	3.5 	6-4-1
5. 	My Lil' Squad -CbB- 	111-72-4 	.604 	5.5 	4-6-1
6. 	HayesFan's Hoopsters 	108-78-1 	.580 	10 	8-3-0
7. 	TManiAC 	        103-75-9 	.575 	11 	6-4-1
8. 	The Legendary 	        104-83-0 	.556 	14.5 	8-3-0
9. 	Colombian Fryjoles 	96-84-7 	.532 	19 	4-6-1
10. 	DreamHakeemsTeam 	96-88-3 	.521 	21 	6-4-1
11. 	zlray700 	        93-91-3 	.505 	24 	3-7-1
12. 	g2k 	                91-96-0 	.487 	27.5 	8-3-0
13. 	Pimpin' Fires 	        89-98-0 	.476 	29.5 	8-3-0
14. 	DTM 	                86-95-6 	.476 	29.5 	5-6-0
15. 	JWORTH 	                84-100-3 	.457 	33 	3-8-0
16. 	Snakes on a plane 	75-108-4 	.412 	41.5 	3-8-0
17. 	Gwi Sou 	        72-114-1 	.388 	46 	3-8-0
18. 	OneBadLT123 	        63-117-7 	.356 	52 	4-7-0
19. 	Hakeem's Hacks 	        54-131-2 	.294 	63.5 	4-6-1
20. 	TheSorriestTeamEver 	51-134-2 	.278 	66.5 	3-8-0

:biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan

And she's rocketing up the charts... look at that Hayesfan go! 

#6 and climbing!


----------



## Cornholio

*Update:*



Code:


Rank   Team W-L-T Pct GB Last Week Waiver Moves 
*1.  Cornholio 140-79-1 .639 - 6-5-0 2 15 
2.  My Lil' Squad -CbB- 131-83-6 .609 6.5 6-5-0 20 7 
3.  tracywtfacy 131-85-4 .605 7.5 5-6-0 17 15 
4.  Yao Maniacs 129-87-4 .595 9.5 7-4-0 4 4 
5.  CrackerJack 130-88-2 .595 9.5 5-6-0 14 11 
6.  HayesFan's Hoopsters 128-89-3 .589 11 8-2-1 18 9 
7.  TManiAC 124-87-9 .584 12 4-7-0 16 20 
8.  The Legendary 118-101-1 .539 22 5-6-0 9 - 
9.  DreamHakeemsTeam 116-100-4 .536 22.5 6-5-0 1 4 
10.  zlray700 111-104-5 .516 27 7-3-1 10 - 
11.  Colombian Fryjoles 109-103-8 .514 27.5 7-4-0 8 3 
12.  Pimpin' Fires 111-108-1 .507 29 7-4-0 6 3 
13.  g2k 108-112-0 .491 32.5 7-4-0 15 11 
14.  DTM 98-114-8 .464 38.5 2-8-1 12 1 
15.  JWORTH 98-119-3 .452 41 4-7-0 11 - 
16.  Snakes on a plane 85-131-4 .395 53.5 4-7-0 3 - 
17.  Gwi Sou 83-135-2 .382 56.5 4-7-0 5 - 
18.  OneBadLT123 80-133-7 .380 57 4-7-0 19 2 
19.  Hakeem's Hacks 71-146-3 .330 68 7-4-0 7 - 
20.  TheSorriestTeamEver 60-157-3 .280 79 3-7-1 13 11

1 week left for the playoffs.


----------



## Pimped Out

im 36-18 since i got my account active again. thats not bad.


----------



## Cornholio

*Playoffs!!!*



Code:


Rank  	Team                    W-L-T   	Pct  	GB  	Last Week
*1. 	Cornholio 	        144-85-2 	.628 	- 	4-6-1 	
*2. 	My Lil' Squad -CbB- 	139-86-6 	.615 	3 	8-3-0
*3. 	tracywtfacy 	        138-89-4 	.606 	5 	7-4-0
*4. 	Yao Maniacs 	        136-91-4 	.597 	7 	7-4-0
*5. 	CrackerJack 	        136-93-2 	.593 	8 	6-5-0
*6. 	TManiAC 	        131-91-9 	.587 	9.5 	7-4-0
7. 	HayesFan's Hoopsters 	133-95-3 	.582 	10.5 	5-6-0
8. 	The Legendary 	        126-104-1 	.548 	18.5 	8-3-0
9. 	DreamHakeemsTeam 	124-103-4 	.545 	19 	8-3-0
10. 	Colombian Fryjoles 	119-104-8 	.532 	22 	10-1-0
11. 	Pimpin' Fires 	        117-112-2 	.511 	27 	6-4-1
12. 	zlray700 	        114-112-5 	.504 	28.5 	3-8-0
13. 	g2k 	                111-120-0 	.481 	34 	3-8-0
14. 	DTM 	                102-121-8 	.459 	39 	4-7-0
15. 	JWORTH 	                102-126-3 	.448 	41.5 	4-7-0
16. 	Snakes on a plane 	95-132-4 	.420 	48 	10-1-0
17. 	Gwi Sou 	        87-142-2 	.381 	57 	4-7-0
18. 	OneBadLT123 	        81-143-7 	.366 	60.5 	1-10-0
19. 	Hakeem's Hacks 	        72-156-3 	.318 	71.5 	1-10-0
20. 	TheSorriestTeamEver 	63-165-3 	.279 	80.5 	3-8-0

* * = clinched playoff spot


----------



## HayesFan

MAN!!!! This stinks!

One freaking spot!!!


----------



## TManiAC

HayesFan said:


> MAN!!!! This stinks!
> 
> One freaking spot!!!


My pleasure. You were only one game back, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

the consolation bracket is mine. ive got this in the bag.


----------



## TManiAC

If we were playing in a keeper league, you could just tank it for the lottery. hehe.

Consolation bracket? Thats like eating at the kiddie table.


----------



## HayesFan

Oh no!! the consolation bracket is mine! I missed out on the playoff by one freaking game.. there is no one in the bottom of the barrel that can scrape up enough to beat me in the best of the worst! 

This year, the consolation brackets.. next year the championship!


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> Oh no!! the consolation bracket is mine! I missed out on the playoff by one freaking game.. there is no one in the bottom of the barrel that can scrape up enough to beat me in the best of the worst!
> 
> This year, the consolation brackets.. next year the championship!


ive been dominating since my return. im like yao after the all star break last year.



> If we were playing in a keeper league, you could just tank it for the lottery. hehe.
> 
> Consolation bracket? Thats like eating at the kiddie table.


i'll take it considering i couldnt log onto yahoo for 3 months.


----------



## Pimped Out

hayesfan, i hope youre ready to lose to an 11 seed


----------



## HayesFan

Pimped Out said:


> hayesfan, i hope youre ready to lose to an 11 seed


Bring it baby!!


----------



## Pimped Out

aargh!
lamarcus aldridge is done for the season. he was my x-factor


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Guys i totally forgot about this LMAO


----------



## Pimped Out

damn, hayesfan pulled out the win. thanks to sunday i was able to narrow the gap and get close enough to make up excuses for my loss. with a healthy aldridge and tmac, i would have made at least 1 more three pointer and gotten the 40 points i needed to win those categories. that would have given me the 6-5 win. after saturday i thought it might be enough of a blow out that i wouldnt be able to make excuses, but luckily it wasnt


----------



## Cornholio

Championship game!! :yay:


----------



## Yao Mania

I havent been updating my roster so I guess I'm out of this already


----------



## TManiAC

Yao Mania said:


> I havent been updating my roster so I guess I'm out of this already


Dont start updating your roster now.

ChobbyB beat me the last day of our match on free throws... what was my lead 6-5 turned into her win at 6-5... no excuses here. It was a close match up but it would have been nice to have Paul Pierce for the playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio

*Rockets Board Fantasy BBall League Champion!!!* :wordyo:


----------



## HayesFan

Pimped Out said:


> damn, hayesfan pulled out the win. thanks to sunday i was able to narrow the gap and get close enough to make up excuses for my loss. with a healthy aldridge and tmac, i would have made at least 1 more three pointer and gotten the 40 points i needed to win those categories. that would have given me the 6-5 win. after saturday i thought it might be enough of a blow out that i wouldnt be able to make excuses, but luckily it wasnt


Was there a doubt?  Consolation winner! That's me! Next year I am smacking yall down!


----------



## TManiAC

HayesFan said:


> Was there a doubt?  Consolation winner! That's me! Next year I am smacking yall down!


We should run a sim league using NBA Live 2008.

Anyone interested in joining a keeper sim league?

It takes alot of work and we need 30 active GMs.


----------



## Cornholio

TManiAC said:


> We should run a sim league using NBA Live 2008.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining a keeper sim league?
> 
> It takes alot of work and we need 30 active GMs.


I'm interested, but I don't know how active I could be.


----------



## Dean the Master

Is there any keeper sim league out there? Like we don't need to redraft every year. (I still don't know how this thing works.)


----------

